# why do chis bite their foot?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i have been baffled by this for a while. occasionaly dexter would nibble on his right foot...more like with a huge part of his mouth in it. it always comes out all drenched from saliva but yea...why! why does he do this? is the foot yummy? lol  i can hear him cracking his nails while doing it...does urs do this too?


----------



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

I noticed that Mango does this too. I'm thinking it's because she is teething and is just chewing anything close lol. I try to keep her chew toys near her so she chews on them. If she is laying beside me she likes to chew my fingers too.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh silly Dexter!
My cat does this all the time-she seems to do it to clean her foot and claws?! xxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

maybe it itches?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My mom's dog used to lick and bite at her toenails all the time if they were too long. Maybe Dexter needs a nail trim?

Brodysmom


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, that is a good question...Minnie does that too occasionally! I'll have to pay attention if it is at a time where she is close to needing her nails done.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have heard that when dogs chew their feet it means they have allergies.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Allergies can be a factor, but usually there will be a lot of nibbling at the fur, boredom may be an issue or stress.

Of course most dogs groom their paws, so it's only of concern if it becomes excessive 

x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

cookie does this he chews on them and you can hear his nails cracking. He doesn't break the nails but you can just hear him biting on them. I thnk maybe it's their way of getting the dirt out maybe.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus has always done this. I've read that it can be a sign of an allergy, or something else I've read is that it could be something about missing sea-meal in there diet, which I cannot quite understand. But she does it so bad she splits her nails, I have to really keep an eye on her.


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Archie does this. So it could be a sign of allergies?


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Chloe does this when she has chicken... i think it is allergies, because Nora never does this..and neither does Sophie (my dad's chi)


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Good question! but gizmoe has done since he was a pup he does it everytime before he lays down and fallss alseep


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi loves to chew her feet. Sometimes she will chew her feet and get them all wet, then stick them in her ear (ewww!), and chew them again. It's so weird.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a friend that has a chi pj and when he goes to bed ge has to chew on his foot. He used to have skin issues so I think he's so used of doing this that he still does it because his foot is fine just he likes to chew before bed


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Krista said:


> Yoshi loves to chew her feet. Sometimes she will chew her feet and get them all wet, then stick them in her ear (ewww!), and chew them again. It's so weird.


lol Cookie does that too, they're all wet and he scartches right inside his ear then takes his paw out and smells it then licks it.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Radr chews on his nails to make them sharper when I cut them he will go and chew on them to the point where they have little sharp points on them.And Boo just likes to play with his back foot.He will growl and bite it for some reason he has done this sence we got him but we had to make him stop the other month because his back paws the ones he chews and plays with got infected so he don't do it much anymore but his paws are healed and all..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow radr sounds so interesting. i think he thinks hes a cat haha! note to self: not to get radr mad 
boo must not know feet are a part of him lmao so cute
oh no for infections...thats what i fear the most  im glad feeling better now though yay


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Meoqui cleans each foot VERY carefully before settling down each night. It's like her night time ritual, it's rather funny and cute cause at times she has her whole paw in her mouth. She just likes clean paws! If we've been out for a muddy walk she'll spend much longer doing it. 
I know she's ready for bed when she does it cause it's always done on my lap just before she goes to sleep. With her I think of it as like some people like to have a shower before bed. Well Meoqui likes clean paws before bed hehe


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Chewy likes to suck on his back leg, yes, Chewy is a thumb sucker!! Ever since he came to us, he just loves to suck on my boyfriend's thumb (and on occasion mine), just like a baby, and if the BF is not around or is busy, Chewy will sometimes suck on his back leg!


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Not content with chewing on his own foot, Archie has now taken to chewing on mine!


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

our dogs have all done this, all the breeds i've ever had. one did it so much he'd make an actual hole into his body and it would swell and get bloody. we discovered something called Bitter Apple, it's a spray that will keep pets from eating themselves.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

MarieUkxx said:


> lol Cookie does that too, they're all wet and he scartches right inside his ear then takes his paw out and smells it then licks it.


Yes exactly lol. It's so funny  I used to think it was gross and she wanted to eat her ear stuff, and my dad thinks that she's cleaning her ears. I dunno haha


----------

